# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Automatica, leading exhibition for smart automation and robotics, Munich, Germany

## Airicist

Website - automatica-munich.com

youtube.com/AUTOMATICAmunich

facebook.com/automaticafair

twitter.com/AUTOMATICAfair

linkedin.com/company/automatica

June 21-24, 2022, Munich, Germany

June 19-22, 2018, Munich, Germany

----------


## Airicist

AUTOMATICA at a glance

Published on Jun 1, 2015




> Experience fascinating insights into important application sectors at AUTOMATICA: Integrated Assembly Solutions, Robotics and Machine Vision.

----------


## Airicist

Automatica 2016 | Servicerobotics has arrived in everyday life

Published on May 13, 2016




> Servicerobotics is revolutionizing our lives. Whether it is in the medical sector, in logistics or in any other industry, you’ll find an increasing demand for autonomous and flexible robots. And they have arrived in our everyday lives, too. Over 80 per cent of the German population can imagine, having a robot at home – a huge growth potential for the sector.

----------


## Airicist

Automatica 2016 | Humans and Machines - Together for a Promising Future

Published on May 20, 2016




> We have had automation for many decades with ever more sophisticated automation methods. But findings from the history of the industry show: people aren’t losing work because of this. The inexorable development of technology already enables a cooperation between humans and robots in shared workplaces without separative safety measures.

----------


## Airicist

AUTOMATICA 2016 | kick off

Published on Jun 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

AUTOMATICA 2016, robots in action

Published on Jun 22, 2016




> AUTOMATICA is the leading trade fair for industrial automation and mechatronics. It is a four-day show that will give you a comprehensive look at the latest developments in automation.

----------


## Airicist

AUTOMATICA 2016 | Human-Robot Collaboration

Published on Jun 22, 2016




> In the future, robots and humans will work together more intensively. For machine operators, robots will become as everyday as an electric drill. One of the reasons for this collaboration is demographic change. Robots should support factory workers more ergonomically and efficiently and they should take on monotonous, dangerous and physically exhausting tasks. Processes will become more flexible and transparent and resources will be saved.

----------


## Airicist

AUTOMATICA 2016 | Integration and talent development

Published on Jun 23, 2016




> Young people who are interested in technology and who seek training,
> should be given a perspective. Messe M?nchen offers precisely this at AUTOMATICA ,
> the Trade Fair for Automation and Mechatronics , taking place in Munich from June
> 21st to June 24th . The foundation "technology is fun" is represented by "integration
> Islands " at the stand 326 in hall B4. On these integration islands students and young.
> Refugees from the age of 10 upwards can playfully come into contact with
> technology. At the supervised learning stations they can learn, create, programme
> and solder in small groups. Lego Mindstorms and WeDo , Arduino , lathe-turning and
> a 3D printer are just a few of the treats waiting for the youngsters.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

AUTOMATICA 2016 | Service Robotics

Published on Jun 23, 2016




> Service robotics is in demand. In contrast to "classical" industrial robotics, the emphasis is on applications for the service sector: walking aids for patients, self-propelled cleaning machines, aids for agriculture, in the air, undewater or even in outerspace - service robotics is now in practical use everywhere.

----------


## Airicist

AUTOMATICA 2016 | Industry 4.0

Published on Jun 24, 2016




> Industry 4.0 stands for the fourth industrial revolution. Cars, machines and even whole factories communicate with each other. Primarily, robots should take over monotonous and dangerous tasks for humans and they should be used flexibly and ultimately, capable of organising themselves. Human-robot collaboration is key to Industry 4.0.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Automatica’s exhibitors were trumpeting Industry 4.0. Is this the turning point for robotics?"

by SPARC, Adriana Hamacher
July 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Automatica 2016

Published on Jul 12, 2016




> On this year Automatica Yaskawa has shown many new products and systems. This film gives you an overview about.

----------


## Airicist

Comau at Automatica 2016

Published on Jul 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

KEBA at Automatica 2016 exhibition

Published on Jul 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

DENSO Robotics Europe at Automatica 2016 Munich, Germany

Published on Jul 26, 2016




> DENSO Robotics presented - first time in Europe - its New HSR Robot Series, the Innovative COBOTTA for Human-Robot-Collaboration and Industry 4.0/IoT Applications.
> 
> In addition, watch "Safety Motion" demonstration illustrated how working closely together with industrial robots can be made even safer thanks to a set of pre-defined, virtual safety zones...and more.

----------


## Airicist

Toshiba Machine at Automatica 2016 Adrian Mujller ELMOTEC Antriebstechnik AG

Published on Jul 27, 2016




> Adrian Mujler extols the adaptability & agileness of TM Robotics Toshiba Machine Industrial Robots used with ELMOTEC's soldering capabilities and the development, construction, and production of electrical drives/controllers.

----------


## Airicist

Toshiba Machine & TM Robotics full range of Industrial Robots at Automatica 2016

Published on Jul 27, 2016




> TM Robotics and Toshiba Machine's booth at AUTOMATICA 2016: SCARA, CARTESIAN, and TS Vision 3D software bin picking software all on display.

----------


## Airicist

TM Robotics CEO Nigel Smith RE: Automatica 2016

Published on Jul 27, 2016




> TM Robotics CEO Nigel Smith reviews the many uses of the complete range of SCARA, Cartesian, and 6-Axis industrial robots that provide agile automation at the AUTOMATICA 2016 conference.

----------


## Airicist

Article "AUTOMATICA 2016: Digitalization, collaboration and service robotics"

by Frank Tobe
July 26, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Human-centered Robotics at the Automatica 2016 in Munich

Published on Aug 11, 2016




> Intuitive programming and robot skills
> 
> There is an ongoing shift in industry from mass production to low-batch production with highly individualized goods.
> This increases the effort to program robots, which is typically carried out by robot experts. For keeping the production economical, new programming approaches are required that allow non-expert human coworkers to instruct robots easily.
> One approach to make programming more intuitive is to use robotic skills that are preprogrammed, however flexible, software modules that only need to be parametrized. Robot skills contain all information, behavioral logic, recover strategies, controllers, etc., which are needed to execute a certain task such as drilling or screwing. The non-expert can sequence single skills to obtain a complex autonomous or interactive robot task while only setting a limited number of parameters.
> At DLR, a skill software architecture has been developed which is robust, fast to parameterize, and can handle dynamic, physical human-robot interaction. For multimodal interaction, intuitive user interfaces have been developed.

----------


## Airicist

automatica: Automation for the next generation

Published on Dec 7, 2016




> Experience the future of production at automatica. Accompany a father and son on their exciting journey of discovery through intelligent automation solutions. After all, the upcoming generation will use smart machines intuitively. For these "digital natives," robots are a matter of course, and operating them is child's play.

----------


## Airicist

automatica 2018 - Professional development

Published on Jun 7, 2018




> Industrial Internet of Things, digitization, artificial intelligence. The world of work is undergoing profound changes. In the factory of the future, people will have more responsibility than ever before. The new motto is "Man with the Machine Collaboration". 
> 
> It's not enough to hire new staff to do the job. Companies also have to ensure their employees are qualified. automatica's Trend Index 2018 shows that the majority of respondents are in favour of this new human-robot collaboration. Employees see it as a chance to gain further qualifications and advance their careers. 
> 
> The Munich-based start-up “University4Industry” sees this as a key to success: its online university is offering digital learning for industry. 
> 
> Jan Veira, COO University4Industry
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

automatica 2018 - Artifical Intelligence in production

Published on Jun 11, 2018




> Artificial intelligence is a prerequisite for the networked factory of tomorrow. Robots should learn for themselves and adapt quickly and flexibly to changing requirements. The Berlin start-up "micropsi industries" has developed the software "MIRAI", which enables robots to independently adapt to new situations in order to work hand in hand with humans.

----------


## Airicist

automatica 2018 - Artificial intelligence Supports Humans

Published on Jun 11, 2018




> automatica 2018 - Artificial intelligence Supports Humans 
> 
> Smart robots not only provide support with complex production processes in industry – they’re steadily taking over the service sector. Whether in logistics, medicine or customer service: Man and machine are increasingly working hand in hand. And slowly but shortly Artificial Intelligence is taking centre stage.
> Original sound DLR: 
> "Whenever there’s human interaction involved, you always have to integrate a certain amount of intelligence. Whether you're another human being, or a robot. That’s why AI is very important in robotics – and especially for human-robot interaction." 
> The German Aerospace Center is researching the use of Artificial Intelligence in the health sector. The plan is for virtual reality to help patients overcome even phantom pain. 
> Original sound DLR 
> "Many patients – around 50% I think – can’t get used to wearing a prosthesis. And what we do is successfully train them to wear their prosthesis in virtual reality. It’s sort of a support on the way to using your own prosthesis.” 
> As the prosthesis moves, muscle tension on the surface of the skin is measured and these data are made visible to the patient in virtual reality, to facilitate the training. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

automatica 2018 – The working world of the future

Published on Jun 19, 2018




> The working world of the future is being presented at Messe München: automatica – The leading trade fair for intelligent automation and robotics – is digital and innovative.
> 
> Falk Senger, Managing Director automatica: We can also announce a new exhibitor record this year with around 900 exhibitors, and for the first time the trade fair will fill six exhibition halls. Automatica is thus impressively confirming its position as an important market place for robotics and automated production. 
> 
> The focus is on digital transformation in manufacturing, human-robot-collaboration and work 4.0. The immense progress of artificial intelligence is omnipresent.
> 
> Falk Senger, Managing Director automatica: The robot-colleague has arrived in practice and works hand in hand with people, and automatica exhibitors demonstrate this with concrete applications.
> Sales of the German robotics industry rose by 13 percent in 2017. This very positive development has a direct impact on the world of work.
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Automatica 2018 - Yaskawa-Motoman

Published on Jul 6, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Mecademic @ Automatica 2018

Published on Jul 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

AIRSKIN 01 @ AUTOMATICA 2018, Munich

Published on Jul 9, 2018




> At automatica 2018, Munich, Blue Danube Robotics demonstrated AIRSKIN® on a variety of industrial robots and grippers.
> 
> Check out AIRSKIN® on a UNIVERSAL ROBOTS UR10 in combination with a STÖGER CSX12, a STÄUBLI TX2-90L and a KUKA KR10 in combination with a ROBOTIQ 2AG85. Moreover, we had AIRSKIN® on display on a UNIVERSAL ROBOTS UR5, SCHMALZ COBOT PUMP 2x2, ONROBOT RG2 and ETA-OPT SH-ZPN.
> 
> AIRSKIN® is a soft and pressure sensitive safety skin for industrial robotics that covers the whole robot as well as the tool. It allows you to rethink robot safety in new and unconventional ways beyond limiting power and reach or restricting access. With AIRSKIN®, robot manufacturers can offer their well-established robots on the cobot market.

----------


## Airicist

Epson at automatica 2018

Published on Jul 11, 2018




> If you didn't get a chance to come to this year's automatica, see our overview video of this fantastic event!

----------


## Airicist

MABI Robotic - Automatica 2018

Published on Jul 17, 2018

----------


## Airicist

KEBA @ Automatica 2018

Published on Jul 26, 2018




> Next Generation Robotics and a great atmosphere: This was exactly what visitors experienced  at the KEBA exhibition booth in Munich! Our robotics team presented a turnkey robot control, a flexible control platform for individual solutions, HRI solutions and safe wireless machine operation.

----------


## Airicist

DENSO Robotics Europe at Automatica 2018

Published on Jul 31, 2018




> DENSO Robotics presented COBOTTA for Human-Robot Collaboration in various real-life applications, such as the 3-Color Pen Factory and in combination with a MINI-EYEFEEDER parts conveyor.
> 
> The next highlights were the automated 3D quality inspection solution KITOV-ONE, the IoT Data Server and the IoT Data Studio, the HSR and HS-A1 robots controlled by one RC8A controller, a VM-Series robot in a non-contacting coating thickness measurement application and more…

----------


## Airicist

automatica 2020 – Mobile robotics

Feb 17, 2020




> Customized production, smaller lot sizes, increasing part diversity - rigid production systems are increasingly reaching their limits. The requirement now: automation solutions that are both flexible and smart. 
> 
> Dana Clauer: This age of increasing customization, or of derivatives or variants, is giving rise to ever-increasing diversity. The rigid material flow systems that we knew only a short while ago are now having to be converted into flexible ones. And mobile robots are perfect for that.”
> 
> For instance, automatic guided vehicles, or AGVs for short, are an indispensable part of the production halls at Audi. They supply employees on the assembly line with built-in components or follow targeted routes to flexible assembly stations, like at the e-motor production plant in Györ, Hungary.
> 
> From the firm of Stäubli, It’s a revolution in mobile robotics. The “Helmo” is already being used in a factory in Allschwill, Switzerland.
> 
> Benjamin Heri: “An AGV system is basically only suitable for logistics tasks. If you bring Helmo in as well, you can use him as a logistics system and also as a helper during assembly. With Helmo, there are countless possibilities and potential fields of application”.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

automatica 2020 – Autonomous driving

Feb 17, 2020




> A car drives autonomously and decides independently to change lane and to overtake. No more need for driver intervention. Science Fiction has become a reality.
> 
> The French company Valeo has long since recognized this trend: self-driving cars are going to revolutionise the automotive industry profoundly. In South Gerrmany, Valeo is testing fully automated vehicles on authorised sections of motorway. Artificial intelligence plays a key role here. 
> 
> Harald Barth: “AI is in a position to a process a significantly higher volume of data – and also, very importantly, to not only measure situations but also understand them so as to be able to create the proactive element that is so essential in automated driving.”
> 
> To gain this understanding, the AI needs real data, generated on measurement vehicles with the aid of various sensors. This is because road traffic is too complex to be successfully captured by a formal set of rules. To guarantee road safety, an autonomously propelled vehicle has to be able to recognize and also classify different objects. The keys to success here: Machine Learning and Deep Learning.
> 
> Harald Barth: “Deep Neuro Net, that is, neural networks, work with a great deal of training data. In other words, a person perceives their environment and learns to understand it, and we’re giving these systems that same kind of understanding.”
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Automatica 2022 recap

Jul 7, 2022

----------

